# Cinch



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

In my experience the roller buckles make it really easy to overtighten the cinch. Make sure that the cinch isn't too tight you should be able to put two fingers under the cinch.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I never did get along with a mohair cinch. It seemed like it stretched while I was riding and the saddle got a bit loose. Of course, I'm a coward, so it could have just been my imagination working overtime. I worried and fussed trying to get it even, too. 

However, back in the day I was doing a lot of riding, we always used the fleece supercinches and didn't have any trouble with them - except for the occasional influx of sticktights. (Hubby and I spent a few pleasant evenings combing the sticktights out of the fleece with the dog's slicker brush! :wink I digress - I guess my point is that I don't like the mohair cinches. The fleece supercinches are kind of hard to find any more, except maybe for Ebay. There is a felt lined cinch on the market, though, that looks like it might be okay...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've had problems with girths rubbing sores on my gelding. My neighbor gave me a girth cover for him... I've only used it once, but I think it's helping because there were no rub marks when I was done riding. Maybe look into one of those?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Every horse is different. I use mohair, hospital felt or traditional string.

No matter what type of cinch though, it should be washed every so often. Fleece can pill and cause sores.

You also need to measure for the correct length. 32 is on the long side for larger barreled horses. How big is your horse?


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I always use fleece, but like mls said, cinches, like pads, need routine washings. Otherwise they will cause sores.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, the cinch was clean. We did some hill work that weekend and that might have caused the scratches behind his elbows re: fleece cinch.

I will try cinch guards on the new girth and see how that works.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, SeabiscuitMustang.

I use a roper style mohair cinch by Weaver and I love it. It will stretch a little the first few times you use it so not having the "D"s centered at first is OK. After using it a 1/2 dozen times, then you need to take the cinch up a little on each side until it is right. Since I very seldom remove the cinch from the right side, it is always centered when I take up the left side.

Where is your cinch pinching? If it is just behind his elbows, you may not have the saddle in the right place. I've never had a problem with pinching and I've used my cinch on quite a few horses so I can't really help you. Maybe a few pictures will help.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

The new 31 strand mohair cinch with rollers pinched him, so I placed a cinch guard over that buckle (don't need it on the "off side" b/c no roller buckle). Yet, using the cinch guard a 'lump' is present after riding. I cold hosed and for good measure cleaned with betadine and it is gone the next day. With the cinch guard the metal is not touching his skin. Thus, I wonder if a cinch with roller bucker that I may be tightening the cinch too much? The leather strap seems to move quicker through the roller buckle. I only make one through the cinch buckle and and the rigging D once, then make my loop and slipknot. Wonder if I should go through the cinch buckle and rigging D 2X? I'll try that tomorrow. 

I contacted the maker (Classic Equine) and said they have never heard of this type of galling from their cinch; however, recently I've spoken with two horse owners recently (local neighbor and a Weaver Leather rep) that the roller buckles do pinch. The Classic Equine rep suggested looping the latigo 2X rather than 1X. I'll try that and pray!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My father-in-law had a cinch with the roller buckle and he was cinching his horse so tight MY eyes were bugging out. I mentioned this to him and he cut the roller part off and paid more attention to how tight his cinch is and the problem went away. You might want to try taking the metal roller off.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, we did a hunter pace for fun and he was just fine on 10/4. No pinching, nor chaffing.

On 10/9 we rode at a walk for about 4 miles and the cinch chaffed under his belly. 

I wash my cinches every month. 

I have full quarter horse bars Circle Y flex trail saddle with 3-way adjustable rigging. Presently, I'm using the full saddle position. After a few weeks and the chaffing has healed, I plan to move the rigging on both sides to the 7/8 position and try that. 

Should I move the rigging to the 7/8 position on both sides, would that possibly prevent chaffing and deter the girth from coming in contact with the tissue behind the shoulders? Although most of our trails are level with an occassional creek or hill, would I need a flank strap to keep the saddle from tipping?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I ride western as well, and I have a SmartCinch. They are amazing. 
Cinch Up Your Horse With Smart Cinch | Roll Snug Cinch Buckle | Weaver Leather

I have had it for about 2 months, and have yet to have a problem with it. My old cinch, made my saddle slip, this one however, has changed that. No more slipping! And it does not rub at all.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

My new cinch is a mohair smart cinch. The cinch roller actually pinched my horse.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I only use the Pro Choice Neoprene cinch. They are easy to was and keep clean. The neoprene part can be replaced if needed. They last for ever if you take care of them. They provide the lubrication the horse needs to keep from getting sores and since you can easily clean them after every use you do not have problems with a dirty cinch.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That's the cinch I use (roper style Weaver Smart Cinch). I can't imagine how it would pinch since the latigo covers the roller.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't either. Yet, it did pinch him and a customer service representative (of the brand maker) said it did the same to her horse!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, Thats weird. I have never had a problem with it pinching anywhere. And I dont see how the roller would pinch.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

SeabiscuitMustang said:


> OK, we did a hunter pace for fun and he was just fine on 10/4. No pinching, nor chaffing.
> 
> On 10/9 we rode at a walk for about 4 miles and the cinch chaffed under his belly.
> 
> ...



There is often a debate between neoprene cinchas and traditional (mohair, etc) cinchas. Both sides claim the "other" kind give their horse sores. I think it is an individual horse thing. A neoprene cincha on my horse slips and seems to bother him. A mohair cincha stays put and never causes a problem. Other people have opposite results. Different horses may react differently to various materials.

You asked about keeping the cincha centered. To do so you will either have to increase or decrease the length on the off-side.

You may also need a longer or shorter cincha. Both sides should hang down an equal distance on both sides of the saddle. I "know" where they are supposed to be, but cannot think how to explain it at the moment.

A dirty cincha can cause chaffing, but so can one that is "too clean." What I mean is that you have to be VERY careful that all the soap is washed out when you clean it. Soap residue can be VERY irritating. I usually brush off my cincha once and a while. When it gets very built up, I clean it in a sink of hot water. Soak, rub, empty sink of dirty water, refill with clean water, repeat. More a series of rinses than cleaning. Soap if very hard to get out completely. Many detergents are made to "stick" to materials... where do you think that "fresh springtime scent" comes from?

Your monthly washing may be adding to the problem.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe make sure there isn't any loose skin under the cinch? Before you get on, pull a front leg out to make sure the skin under the cinch is smooth. Then pull the other front leg.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

When I saddle up any of my horse and tighten the cinch I do it in 3 steps and walk them between each time. This keep the horse from getting sour being saddled. It also keeps their skin from wrinkling under the cinch and rubbing and pinching. It also allows you to get a good tight fit that is comfortable for the horse.


----------

